# Swapping Coils



## Sturmisch (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone know if 42A707/1238-01 coil is compatible with 422707/1243-01 engine appearance wise looks same on parts sites but cant get definitive list on this. realize one is 1993 and other is 1995.

Model-422707 Type-1243-01 Code9307205B in a CraftsMan GT6000
Model-42A707 Type-1251-01 Code9504285A in a Roper


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They should fit,with no problem,unless you are trying to take one from an engine that HAS points,and put it on one that DIDN'T have points .
All the replacement coils(new) are magnetron(pointless) coils , and will fit engines that had points. You just don't connect the small black wire that feeds the points.


----------



## Sturmisch (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank You working to get 2 out of six mowers going have 21 acres new home garage not completed so shade treeing in MO humidy not good and working 7/18s so was getting info prior to tearing them down and hitting head on said shadtree..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same here.......but I don't have any shade ! LOL!


----------

